# Dogs and Children On the Ice



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Maybe it's just us on this but....

....I enjoy seeing dogs out...but one thing I must say is yesterday on PV was a little much...a group of folks came out about an hour after we did and had two dogs that were running all over the place chasing other dogs that came out and including going to other anglers including us and knocking over rods and such. 

Folks if you take your dogs on the ice please be respectful of others fishing and keep them under control and with YOU!!! IMHO the ice isn't your personal backyard or the doggie park... We love dogs hands-down but to have unknown dog(s) come up to you knocking over your stuff, get tangled up in line, get into YOUR equipment, and finally taking a crap and leak not more than 10' from where I'm fish'n REALLY pushes the test button for me :evil: ...I shooed these dogs away several times. If they came over again...I was going to walk over and have a chit chat with the owners...

Now what a wonderful way to have a faimly adventure and take your young Children out and enjoy the winter sport of ice fishing...but again we had Children running all over like they were on a play ground...throwing fish up in the air and slamming fish into the ice and at each other right by us...jumping and trying to break through previous frozen ice holes...the ice on PV in the area we were was safe for the most part...but you just don't know...please be mindful of what you children are doing and respectful of other anglers in the area who were there before you arrived...needless to say I as politey as possible asked the two young boys to move over to where their parents were and play...

I'm not trying to seem as a 'Grumpy Gills' as we want all to have fun...but please if you're going on the ice with Dogs and/or your Children please keep them under control being respectful of other anglers in the area.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

There is a lot to be said about the relationship of pitter patter of footsteps on the ice and fish biting as well. Similar to rocks being thrown into the water on a soft lake. I agree K2! Keep your kids and pets under control people. Yet another good reason to try to avoid the crowds.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

I agree with you wholeheartedly k2. One of the first fishing lessons MY wife and I have taught our son is to be respectful of others who are fishing around us. As far as the dogs go, they stay on a leash. I personally hate fishing around other people, but when I do, I hope they take in to consideration the other anglers.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't think a leash is necessary if the dog has any training at all, I simply say my dog's name and he is at my side especially when another dog is around. It does not surprise me that the same group with poorly behaved kids also have dogs with no training and owners don't give a rat's keister about you and your fishing. Just poor sportsmanship all together. If my dog or kids acted that way, I would be embarrassed to death. Good reminder!


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Good post, I too believe that people need to be more respectful of others when they take pets out fishing. A few years ago when I was ice fishing Hyrum Res., I had a dog run over and steal a couple of nice rainbows that I was planning on taking home. The owners of the dog just laughed as the dog ran to the surrounding groups of anglers and tormented them.
It was a disgusting display. Even now, whenever I see a dog near me on the ice, I pack it up and leave.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

A shot of pepper spray ought to do the trick............ on the dogs...........not the kids  

Don't use it all on the dogs, you might need some for the owner if he gets upset over his dog getting sprayed. :shock:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have mixed feelings about dogs on the ice.

I have taken my dogs before but they stay under my control and don't bother others.
On thing that may be seen as an exception to this is when others pass by where I'm fishing. When someone walks by my and my dog and they are real close to us, like within 50' or less, my dog will want to check them out. The dog sees this as someone invading our space and he wants to check them out.
I will call out to my dog and usually he responds as I want but sometimes the stranger will call to the dog and the dog will respond.
I don't like it and if the person would just walk by a little farther away, like I wish they would do, there would be no contact.

Because too many people invade our space, I am forced to leave my dog back home on weekend trips now.
I don't want to have an altercation, so it's just easier to leave the dog at home.
Leashing a dog while I'm fishing doesn't work very well, so again the dog stays home and the people continue invade my space and set up camp within 50' or less of me.

I don't own the space so I usually just leave when this happens.
I guess that some people plan on and hope that this will happen.
Not all of us know what respect is.

These are the same people that will trash the place when they leave but that's another peeve altogether.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I thought Utah had a leash law. Maybe prior to you going fishing you call animal control and ask them to patrol PV for loose dogs. It is Weber County and Weber County has animal control. I know they captured my dog for running loose. Cost me plenty.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Leash laws do partain in City limits and other places but there are open spaces where leash laws don't partain. When you are hunting, you don't have to have a dog on a leash.

There are State Parks and Campgrounds and Federal Parks and Campgrounds that do have leash laws so you would be correct in saying that dog owners should know the local rules about dogs.

I know that Leaky has found that there are times and places that don't allow dods to be off leash, where he fishes.
Best to know before you go, I guess.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Leash laws do partain in City limits and other places but there are open spaces where leash laws don't partain. When you are hunting, you don't have to have a dog on a leash.


Pineview is in Weber County and the county does have a leash law that covers the whole county. Here is the specific paragraph quote:


> 2-4-8 Animals at Large Prohibited. It shall be unlawful for any animal, as defined herein, to be allowed, either negligently or with specific intent, to run at large, as defined in chapter one (1) of this ordinance. However, dogs may be at large while participating in field trials and obedience classes organized and sanctioned by recognized dog clubs, while assisting their owner or trainer in legal hunting or in herding of livestock, while assisting a peace officer engaged in law enforcement duties, or while being trained for the above purposes, or while on the owner's private property, so long as such dogs are under the direct and effective sound or gesture control, and within sight of owners or such individuals noted above, to assure that such animals do not violate any provisions of this ordinance.


If you want to see the complete document, click here.


----------

